# Our Christmas trip 2022



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, we managed to finish packing and leave home at 1815 yesterday (Monday) after a very hectic weekend following MrsW’s week in hospital last week. She was released late Friday after noon, but too late to do anything until Saturday. So Saturday morning was the important basic shopping to pack into the MH.

After much pushing and shoving of jumpers into small spaces we left in pouring rain, with the idea of going to Grand Frais in Agen for fruit as their quality is so high c/w other supermarkets. Sadly, due to the rain we only arrived there five minutes after they closed (different Grand Frais shops close at different times). So next plan…..

Drive to Moissac - a lovely aire with power (important for MrsW’s oxygen concentrator). No problems getting in and plenty of space with EHU @16a. VERY cold clear night with stunning star display, sadly, -1C. But we coped and theoil filled radiator kept us at 18C overnight, although it was 0130 before we got to bed….. 9.50€ for the night.

It was 0930 when we woke up so a “leisurely” start to the day. Bob was superb as always, under our bed with virtually no movement other than one drink.

Emptied and sorted out and left around 1300. We drove to Grand Frais (can you see a theme ?) in Toulouse and sorted what we wanted. We then decided to try to get some GPL at Auchan, sadly it was rush hour by then and traffic was heavy…

Got to Auchan, advertising GPL at 0.82€ per litre, but we could not find it and there was no-one to ask, so that’s for tomorrow.

We are now happily installed in the private aire at Viillasavary, VERY peaceful with only one other unit, EHU included at 16a and around 10€ including tourist tax.

Tomorrow, we venture onwards towards Argeles Sur Mer (perhaps) but that’s for the next episode…. Oh yes, watched the game on BBC with no problems, guess what England won here too !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where are you actually heading to Dave? And do you have somewhere booked or planned for the Xmas 'do'.?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty frantic start to your trip Dave! Glad you're finally on the road. Fingers crossed for better weather 🤞


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are you on Polarsteps Dave, I haven’t got a clue where these places are and thats a good way of following you, I think of Alan (Gretchibald) every time I follow someone on there. 
I didn’t know Mrs Dave had been in hospital again, missed where you had told us that and hope she stays well the whole trip. 
Keep the camera or phone camera handy for a picture or two to show us where you are, I can’t be the only one who has never been to France 🇫🇷
Bob sounds as if he’s a good traveller.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not on Polarsteps, but will have a look, yes I will get the iPad taking some pictures, but last night it was too dark and it would have been a picture of”a black cow ar midnight 2 miles away“ 😂

Bob hates moving in the MH but loves it when we stop ? He has always hated cars etc., since being a puppy, apparently it is important they go in a car before 7 weeks with their Mum, he didn’t go in one before we collected him aged 12 weeks……. So initially we had to sedate him, but that was horrible - drunk dog sI’ll standing on the back seat the whole time, panting and drooling….

Now he WILL sleep in the car as it moves, but we have not got quite there yet, but hopefully this extended trip may help….. 🫰


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Some pictures of current aire at Villasavary


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So crowded 
She´s a real poser, beautiful looking dog.

So your in here somewhere where it says Air CAMPING CAR I guess,


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Are you on Polarsteps Dave


I can't get on with Polarsteps... it seems to need too much input in a timely manner. But I probably just need a bit of training with it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I can't get on with Polarsteps... it seems to need too much input in a timely manner. But I probably just need a bit of training with it.


I haven´t used it for myself yet Jean, but I have for following other people, Simon for instance and saw every stop and the photos


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Some pictures of current aire at Villasavary


Loving the sunshine Dave!! That's a nice change! Bob looks very content.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad your enjoying the trip Dave. I tried earlier to find an Aire that I think Mygalsal discovered ages ago down by the med and we ended up meeting there. It was out of season and actually a site just operating as an Aire with Ehu but only us two on it. Right by the sea. It was cracking but I cant find it now. I am sure its down Argeles Sur Mer way. Where is the final destination? Spain I presume.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We may go to Argeles tomorrow, note the word “May” as MrsW is supposed to have blood tests tomorrow and all the labs are on strike tomorrow and Friday - see, it’s not just the U.K.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> I tried earlier to find an Aire that I think Mygalsal discovered ages ago down by the med


Would that be the one down at Vias Plage Barry? It's beyond the Camping Club Farret Yelloh Village owned by the same people. 

The screenshot shows the GPS. That aerial shot has been taken prior to the chalets coming down. Sal's husband made enough with his metal detector finding coins that must've dropped thro the decking to cover their stay for a week or more! Mind you, I think they were the 1st to use the site after its conversion to an aire. 

For some reason the screenshot can't load, but the GPS coords are 43.290121, 3.422431


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you staying in France Dave or heading down to Iberia for some winter sun?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Would that be the one down at Vias Plage Barry? It's beyond the Camping Club Farret Yelloh Village owned by the same people.
> 
> The screenshot shows the GPS. That aerial shot has been taken prior to the chalets coming down. Sal's husband made enough with his metal detector finding coins that must've dropped thro the decking to cover their stay for a week or more! Mind you, I think they were the 1st to use the site after its conversion to an aire.
> 
> For some reason the screenshot can't load, but the GPS coords are 43.290121, 3.422431


Thats it! Found the thread









Superb New Aire, S of France


Brand new Aire opened this weekend in Vias Plage, near Beziers, S of France. The Aire is on a section of a Yelloh Village camping site; Le camping Beach Farret, Camping Farret, Chemin des Rosses 34450 Vias Plage. Access to Aire is at the reception of main site Mon-Fri 0830 - 1700. Access at...




www.motorhomefacts.com





Further back up the coast than I remembered and I cant find it on search for sites or camping car infos so maybe its packed up. Thought it might have been a good one for Dave but it would need further investigation I guess. Wrong direction for him anyway I think.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Currently in a dried out salt drying pan at La Palme, near the coast, the site has a terrible entrance with two puddles in which there could have been submarines ! Very rough entrance, but, once in…..

the same, almost desolate, appearance is apparent throughout the aire, they have obviously planted a lot of new trees around the site and in it as well. The pitches are marked by logs and there are ample EHU points, although one link says 6a only. We ran more than that I think, it said “leisure battery charging only” but we managed the battery charging, a 250w oil filled radiator, a camping fridge AND the oxygen concentrator without any problems.

There is road noise throughout the site but we survived…. No shops or habitation near here though… So on to Argeles-Sur-Mer, where we have been before but we have to wait until at least Saturday to find anyone that MIGHT do a blood test due to the strike, more likely Monday……


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have to ask Dave, if the other leclic connections were for higher usage why dod you go for the 6amp when it looks as if you had the choice of them all, or are they all supposed to be 6amp? 
Looks a super place all the same. What's that in the distance through the gap.?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They are supposed to e 6a and it cutout once on us when MrsW put on the kettle as well as something else, the trip on the EHU point does say 6a - there was no other choice.

We are now on Argeles (2) in the book, where it says 10a and the trip says C10 so I am sure that is 10a as it says in the book. Maybe I should plug it so two feed into one…….. I will have have a think but it ought to be possible..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> They are supposed to e 6a and it cutout once on us when MrsW put on the kettle as well as something else, the trip on the EHU point does say 6a - there was no other choice.
> 
> We are now on Argeles (2) in the book, where it says 10a and the trip says C10 so I am sure that is 10a as it says in the book. * Maybe I should plug it so two feed into one…….*. I will have have a think but it ought to be possible..


Blimey Dave that sounds a bit dodgy to me, but I know nuffink about such things.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If of any use, some few years back my good lady needed a blood test whilst in the area and found a good one in Sigean, can't remember any other details though, they accepted Carte Vitale and ordonance from our local doctor without question.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> I cant find it on search for sites or camping car infos so maybe its packed up.


I was there with Sal n Don mid-May (on the site itself) but the aire was also open so I suspect it's still going.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dave, that looks a lovely spot tho you don't sound too enamoured of it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are now esconced in Argeles (2) in ”All The Aires”, right by the (closed) ’Camping Le Soleil’, small aire but with good supply (10a), even a vehicle wash at 0.50€ a minute for a hot wash ! (No, not to scrub me down with the brush ! ).

They are pruning the massively overgrown bushes around here - to the extent that they have FOUR shipping container sized skips filled with pruning, but being very carefully done - not just a smash’n’grab tractor unit.

We may well stay here a few days as comfortable while we wait for a vampire…..

Photos of site later !


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dave - are you planning on staying in France or heading to Iberia for some winter sun?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Managed to beat the strike !

MrsW counts as an emergency, therefore nurse took blood (badly) then took it direct to lab who are processing it today so results this evening.

We therefore are now in Spain at Roses AutoCaravan Park where we intend to stay perhaps 3 or 4 days.

The team doing the pruning at Argeles (2) were not the quietest ! So leaving that carcophony behind was good news, this is what it’s like;


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope that's a water trail Dave, did someone overfill or forget to turn the fresh water drain tap off? 
Full up again I see, seems a good time of year to travel over that side of the boarder.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It was someone who had emptied tanks AND used the washing point to clean their MH.

Certainly so far we have found space with no difficulty, here at Roses it is probably 80% full the weather is sun and some cloud, a bit of a cold Easterly wind but dry.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you heading south for some warmth Dave?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Heading South yes, warmth ? Questionable as Southern Spain is basking in 13C this afternoon (at 1502 😂) and that seems to peak at 18C next Tuesday before dropping again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But do you have a destination in mind for Noel Dave.?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, we are planning to be near Calpe if possible, as friends will be there, we have other friends much further towards Gibraltar but are not sure yet of where to go. Still waiting MrsW’s blood test results which should have been with us several hours ago….. If all goes pear-shaped we could be heading back rather than on……. Hopefully the delay is for another reason than panic at the lab…….

Edited to try to get destination name right


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The industrial action will cause delays inevitably Dave. Our local mobile infirmier is rushed off her wheels and has to cancel the odd call, me.

Ray.

p.s. I found 4 Calle's ..... ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Calp but bluddy autoincorrect keeps changing it…..

The lab. did say it is an emergency and she should have gone to hospital BUT there are always the “glass half empty” thoughts that a) have they got her contact details right ? b) we’re they so appalled by the low figures for platelets and haemoglobin or the presence of so many “rubbish” red blood cells that cannot work that they had to run it through twice (if they had enough blood) that they are seeking clarification…..

Neither of us would be surprised if she was recalled for further checks, but hopefully the “glass half full” options will win….

This is the first time we have done a trip like this since diagnosis and was approved by her specialist as part of the “bucket list”, returning from anywhere on this side of Spain would only take 36 hours or so…..


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I do hope the results come thro soon Dave - it's an anxious wait.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Yes, we are planning to be near Calpe if possible, as friends will be there, we have other friends much further towards Gibraltar but are not sure yet of where to go. Still waiting MrsW’s blood test results which should have been with us several hours ago….. If all goes pear-shaped we could be heading back rather than on……. Hopefully the delay is for another reason than panic at the lab…….
> 
> Edited to try to get destination name right


I tried to get us into a campsite in Calpe for next February but both sites I contact were full so we are staying in Javea instead now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had “full” from one and one only, sadly the other half dozen have not replied, even though contacted twice…..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you Dave  

Even booking in July I can't get into some sites for the following Feb. I think a number of the more popular ones get so many repeat bookings with folks booking for the following year when they are one site, that it makes it difficult to get in. 

We fancy Calp for 2024 so when we are in Javea if we hire a car we may take a trip down there to suss it out and see about booking when actually stood in front of them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully, we can give you some positive vibes !


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd welcome your thoughts if you do get in there somewhere Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep watching and reading ! 😂


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We continue on, blood results not good, but not terrible so on we go.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thoughts and hopes for both of you Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear things not as good as they could/should be Dave but hope your trip passes uneventfully and happily! Does anyone remember the rally we had at Javea (?) and Calpe (it's an optional spelling Dave) some years ago ? Was great fun.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We were at the 1st of the Calpe meets but not the 2nd. No idea when that was.... 2012?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are now at the aire in Viladrau after some very “interesting” hairpin bends for a few kilometres…. We went to another aire about 30 km from here at Saclem butin order to get a token for the EHU you had to go to the nearby swimming pool, the nooks says you can have a swim, sauna, spa etc., all for 8€ which we thought would better than clogging the drains. The Office is open from 0800 - 2200 every day.

Except it wasn’t as today is St Nicolas Day and it is a Public Holiday. So everything, including bakeries etc., is shut. Thursday is another Public Holiday apparently - must be Harry the Spider’s coming out Day.

So, we moved to Viladrau and we’re resoundingly hooted by one irate car driver for descending a 1 : 7 hill at 30k, with constant hairpins. Needless to say the hooting was on my mutton and Jeff side……. I treated it with the disdain that it deserved !

The aire here is small, not hard standing and with a VERY steep slope to get in -about 1 : 3 I reckon, but it’s only 15 m long so we will take it at a run, with fingers, knees, elbows and eyes crossed. A 24h stay including all services including EHU (6a) and WiFi is 3€? Can’t be bad, and the view is stunning with a long valley to the side and natural forest all around.

I am setting up Polarsteps as requested BUT bear in mind my advance state of numptiness for all things IT.

We will see……l


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You should have stopped when he was tooting Dave, got out and had a good look at the back of the van and then asked him what had he seen, all looks good to you. I know someone who did that once, he used to live in this house 😁 in a car on a narrow road. How stupid some people are.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I take my hat off to you Dave n Lesley, pottering thro but knowing you MUST have electricity. I can't find a Saclem in that area... 

Can you do photos at all? It sounds lovely!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t tax his brain too much Jean, 😁 he's trying to work out Polarsteps at the moment.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I know which I'd rather do - and it wouldn't be Polarsteps! 😉


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Saint Hilari Sacalm

on two layers, the lower is wide and clear with a limited number of EHU ,

The upper layer also has four EHU is approached by the very steep slope on the left hand edge of Pic1 and diagonally across pic 3. There is little sun on the top layer and it slopes towards the approach slope over all by a few degrees.

The Swimming pool and Tennis Club can be seen and it is the Tennis Club that our sat nav found.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks cold there Dave, is it? Are you using an app to find your stopping points? Are you heading for Barcelona?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Trying hard to avoid Barcelona !

We are currently at the aire in the totally unpronounceable Santa Coloma de Querart (Ithink that is the correct spelling). Nice small shops in the square, but little else to recommend the town so far. The aire seems to be free, with EHU (16a) costing 2€ for 24h. In order to pay the 2€ you have to ring a number that is supposedly manned from 0800 to 1800.

Except it does not work at any time - others have said the same, so after multiple attempts it looks like our 48h stay will be foc.



























The one unpleasant feature about the town, is the overwhelming aroma of dog pooh - very unpleasant and this is December ! I would be very wary of voting in the summer. The aire has road noise and two dogs barking in a garden nearby, all day virtually and all last night. Sadly, the tap says “not drinking water” so we are avoiding filling up until we get to the next stop at Peniscola.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not such a good free spot after all. 
How can the whole town smell of it, is there a sewage works within nose distance Dave?
Correct smpelling Santa Coloma de Queralt


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Much as I love Spain I don't get the barking dog thing. It's just normal for lots of them to have dogs barking all day and all night.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

agree, although this is the first time that we have been really made aware of them - they are about 75m away and about 10m higher than us in a concrete enclosure on the side of a hill so the noise carries this way easily.

As we walked into the town this morning we came across a GSD on a first floor balcony and it went ballistic, we both feared that it would leap over the railings and attack us or Bob - who’s hackles naturally rose in the face of such outright aggression.

Fortunately it didn’t and just barked until we were well out of sight. Needless to say, we found another route back….


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We went to Peniscola the other year. I'm guessing you have perhaps been there begore but if not, then it's a lovely walk up to the castle. The gardens are worth vising too. There is a €6 aire which is walkable to the castle too I reckon (depending on your mobility I guess). We stayed at Camping Eden but the aire was just up the road.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are in Camping Eden, which is beautifully quiet, excellent range of facilities but trying to reverse into the pitch in the dark was a challenge….. Someone had left hedges, walls, doorways with steps AND tree stumps in the way, oh yes and a fire extinguisher on a pole….. But we’re in. 

Then came the fun of connecting to the water….. no standard screw thread here but a tiny TAPEREDthreaf which I had nothing to screw together. Eventually used one of the push on and tighten up joints. Pushed it on and the plastic screw handle fell off ! Mole wrench to the rescue!

Will try the Castle tomorrow but had to hit Lidl to get important food items like Stollen - imperative for the days / weeks ahead…..


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That certainly does sound challenging Dave! Hopefully tomorrow is less stressful.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> We are in Camping Eden, which is beautifully quiet, excellent range of facilities but trying to reverse into the pitch in the dark was a challenge….. Someone had left hedges, walls, doorways with steps AND tree stumps in the way, oh yes and a fire extinguisher on a pole….. But we’re in.
> 
> Then came the fun of connecting to the water….. no standard screw thread here but a tiny TAPEREDthreaf which I had nothing to screw together. Eventually used one of the push on and tighten up joints. Pushed it on and the plastic screw handle fell off ! Mole wrench to the rescue!
> 
> Will try the Castle tomorrow but had to hit Lidl to get important food items like Stollen - imperative for the days / weeks ahead…..


We stayed there last year Dave. Well appointed as you say and handy for the seafront and castle. The restaurant at the end of the road out of the campsite and on the left as you face the sea, was cheaper than the site one if you fancy a meal out. Good depth of menu and a decent choice. We ate there a couple of times and it was popular plus it served food earlier than the site resto too as we tend to eat early these days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, we will investigate that later, always good to be able to pick other people’s brains - which, of course, is what I LOVE ❤ about MHF.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

There are quite a few near at the castle end of the prom too. We used one or two and all were fine for us.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are now in the small aire at Sueras/Suers where the AR code gives you the following link;






The drive here was wet, it is now HORRIBLY WET and forecast to remain that way until 8.00pm. I somehow doubt that we will be venturing far…..










Six 16a sockets, 2 MH would share each circuit, but there are only 3 at present !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope you carry a splitter Dave. Always handy when all plugs occupied.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yes, but in this case they have wired 2 16a CEE Sockets to each 16a trip, so two people would share, but of course, if one greedier person switches the 2kw toaster on, both will lose their supply !

Spanish electrical wiring at its best(?).

So far only three MH here, so all happy….


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How was the castle at Peniscola for you Dave?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Closed to dogs and bikinis, so that was me out…. Lovely outside and I even tried claiming a Templar heritage as an Officer Brother of the Order, but they said no anyway.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The van far right Dave, looks a very strange numberplate 🤔 I expect it’s the angle, the one on the left probably speaks better English than me 😁


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Most Dutch people seem to speak more languages, better than natives, English, French, German, Dutch, of course and often Spanish and Italian to boot. Why is it that virtually every person from Continental Europe is better at languages than the British ?

Says he, who mangles English, is ‘O’ Level failed French (although I did pass the oral !), can understand a little German as we had to do Scientific German at Uni as part of our Science Degree but knows nothing about languages. My youngest daughter is a language's teacher: fluent in French, German, Italian, speaks some Spanish, some Russian and some Turkish……


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We left Suera where the aire, EHU and everything else was foc but the hills immense ! Decided to drive towards Valencia.

Well after an interesting but not to be repeated drive yesterday, we are now at Camping L’Aventura, Daimus, we were going to try to sort a minor hearing aid problem out in Valencia but after two TomTom muck ups, aided by Google maps, we abandoned Valencia and drove here where it’s peaceful, does not stink and is not full of buses, taxied, vans, people and traffic lights.

Dont rely on Google giving you the right address for Carrefour Hypermarket in Vancia. It gives you the name of the road, so when you drive tgere and it says you have “reached your destination “ why are you between two major hospital buildings, surrounded by medics in white coats, nurses in scrubs, ambulances and traffic ?

We aborted that and set TomTom for a site we had choses, when we got within 200m the stench was appalling and we both descided that was not for us; rotting fish, dead cabbage and a soupcon of ships exhaust. No thanks, so we left Valencia on the motorway passing the Carrefour Hypermarket by which time getting off was something we ignored…..

We stopped at a supermarket instead, filled up with what we needed and drive to the aire here. 15€ for tge aire and it was crammed. No EHU available so we came here for higher amperage EHU (10 c/w 6a) and showers and only 14.30€ unless we used ACSI when it would be 16€ so guess what ?

Very pleasant here, sun shining and 19C outside at 1000.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is Bob settling to travelling Dave?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We left Suera where the aire, EHU and everything else was foc but the hills immense ! Decided to drive towards Valencia.
> 
> Well after an interesting but not to be repeated drive yesterday, we are now at Camping L’Aventura, Daimus, we were going to try to sort a minor hearing aid problem out in Valencia but after two TomTom muck ups, aided by Google maps, we abandoned Valencia and drove here where it’s peaceful, does not stink and is not full of buses, taxied, vans, people and traffic lights.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit grim Dave. Good thing about having a motorhome is you can easily move on. You always get the odd day like this unfortunately. Big cities I would always avoid though.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I was in Daimus yesterday afternoon, you didn’t wave!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Neither did you…


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Penquin said:


> Neither did you…


😂


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sounds a bit grim Dave. Good thing about having a motorhome is you can easily move on. You always get the odd day like this unfortunately. Big cities I would always avoid though.


Only just discovered that Valencia is Spain’s THIRD BIGGEST CITY - it felt like it yesterday !

We could probably do a good hospitals guide as we seemed to visit lots yesterday, outside anyway !

Numerous lanes, loads of lights, STOP signs sprinkled liberally, Give Way ignored by most other drivers, scooters and motorbikes using us for tapestry weaving, even the three police bikes with blues on beside me (that raised my bp) then they pulled into McDonalds - their order must have been ready for collection !

Yes, we normally avoid big cities, small cities, large towns, small towns and concentrate on villages and hamlets - much more pleasant. Yesterday was an aberration that will not be repeated…..

We gave up on getting my hearing aid sorted - it can wait until we return to_ La Belle France,_ who needs to hear anyway, it’s much more peaceful and, of course, I might miss the odd (and even) thing from MrsW “can you do xyz please ?” Half an hour later, “sorry didn’t hear you” - works well !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My experience of city Aires pretty much everywhere is not great either. They are usually grim and noisy. We never stay on them but have used them for parking for a while where we then just use the bike but I would generally avoid them like the plague. Even on the bike in a foreign city it can be a bit frantic. I now use Google maps for navigation with a head set which has transformed going into big towns and cities. Before that I just used to whizz around following my nose, usually just looking for a TI.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Dont rely on Google giving you the right address for Carrefour Hypermarket in Vancia. It gives you the name of the road, so when you drive tgere and it says you have “reached your destination “ why are you between two major hospital buildings, surrounded by medics in white coats, nurses in scrubs, ambulances and traffic


You could check on Google maps Dave - put in the name of the road, city then search close-by for supermarket. When you see the one you want, press on the entrance and its GPS will show at the top. Put these into TT. 

Obviously, having a need for electricity puts an extra dimension of anxiety to the hunt for a place to stay. I'm in awe of you!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have also been told by TT Help line that the brand new TomTom Go Camper Max will not accept Lat and Long positions…….

Grr….

It does, just, but only if you put them in as per the exact format and then only if there is no “I” in the day of the week here…..

You cannot put in seconds as eg 32.6” but only to the nearest whole number ie 37”, that automatically gives it a 30 x 30 m error box, sounds insignificant but it could put you on the wrong side of a dual carriageway.

Fancy building a sophisticated model like that, with such a ridiculous oversight. !

Our 25 year old one accepted it in any format and would let you know where you are, not this b….y machine.

That is called “Progress” with the word “backward” in very, very small lettering.

The screen is clear, the instructions are not eg “in 300m cross the roundabout” no information about which turn to take until you are part way round it….. the map also disappears after about 400m in the future so you no longer have any clue what direction the road goes……


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> We have also been told by TT Help line that the brand new TomTom Go Camper Max will not accept Lat and Long positions…….


Honest to goodness, that's ridiculous! 


Penquin said:


> You cannot put in seconds as eg 32.6” but only to the nearest whole number ie 37”, that automatically gives it a 30 x 30 m error box, sounds insignificant *but it could put you on the wrong side of a dual carriageway.*


Again, you could check on Google maps to be warned ahead of time. 


Penquin said:


> the map also disappears after about 400m in the future so you no longer have any clue what direction the road goes……


I think there might be a setting to zoom out so that you see more of the map on the screen.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

TT is far more complicated and multi menu than Garmin dave.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm useless with Lat and Long. The only time I used it on one of my devices I ended up 40 miles from where I needed to be  

It's the different formats that get me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> TT is far more complicated and multi menu than Garmin dave.
> 
> Ray.


Agreed, but it’s what we have got used to since the very first ones were available in the U.K. -we had themfor ambulance work - very useful at 0300 going to some totally unknown place 25 mikes away, at speed the speed limit Officer… for a cardiac arrest or similar, in glorious Devon lanes and sometimes in thick fog too !

It’s a shame that they have not introduced what3words - that system is brilliant and I hope people like Vicarious Books consider it. If you are not aware try it via this - you maybe astounded, I was, simple but very effective (and used by Emergency Authorities in the U.K.).









///galleries.happily.falters


This is the what3words address for a 3 metre square location near Paris.




what3words.com


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*what3words* is brilliant and I have had it on my phone for years but never used it. In a foreign country, it is difficult to know what language to use. Would a Frenchman understand my English 3 words or my pronunciation of 3 french words better? Plenty of scope to go to the wrong place


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We have also been told by TT Help line that the brand new TomTom Go Camper Max will not accept Lat and Long positions…….
> 
> Grr….
> 
> ...


Thats ridiculous. Even my ten year old TomTom start 20 does proper lat and long in all the formats although I tend to use digital as its so much easier. Absolutely vital in countries like France really or anywhere that does not have accurate post codes. I suppose with so many POI now its not used as much but if you dont have them loaded and all you have to go on is Lat and Long coordinates your stuffed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, Vicarious Books excellent “All the Aires” books are not linked to any app., I spoke with them and they say it’s not within their expertise, which is reasonable ,and it’s a matter of finding the right person with the IT knowledge to be able to oversee it, with the same passion that they have.

For me, it would be great if their data WAS available as POI’s but until they are I will have to contend with trying to enter the details…



baldlygo said:


> *what3words* is brilliant and I have had it on my phone for years but never used it. In a foreign country, it is difficult to know what language to use. Would a Frenchman understand my English 3 words or my pronunciation of 3 french words better? Plenty of scope to go to the wrong place


You can change the language so, if you need tousle it for French communication, you simply ask it for the French words, it works fairly seamlessly from my attempts.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Sadly, Vicarious Books excellent “All the Aires” books are not linked to any app., I spoke with them and they say it’s not within their expertise, which is reasonable ,and it’s a matter of finding the right person with the IT knowledge to be able to oversee it, with the same passion that they have.
> 
> For me, it would be great if their data WAS available as POI’s but until they are I will have to contend with trying to enter the details…
> 
> ...


What you might be best doing is downloading the Aires POI from camping car infos or whoever has the best collection now. There is camper contact and search for sites also. Not sure if they do Aire POI but I always used the camping car infos ones. Will see if I can find a link. Chances are if its in the book it will be in their POI so all you would have to do is go to navigate to, point on map, find the rough area you are heading to from the book and the Aire should hopefully be there on the TomTom screen. Just tap on it and away you go. Chances are you will find a few extra ones that way.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you return it as not fit for purpose Dave, or have you had it a while?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try these Dave. There is a TomTom link if you scroll down the page. Get them and shove them on your TomTom









CAMPINGCAR-INFOS


Les aires de services Campingcar-Infos



www.campingcar-infos.com


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I notice from your Polarsteps journey that there's a double take on the journey from Suera to Daimús... Is the straight line wishful thinking and the wavy one what actually happened?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I notice from your Polarsteps journey that there's a double take on the journey from Suera to Daimús... Is the straight line wishful thinking and the wavy one what actually happened?


Has Dave put up a link for that? Cant find one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Has Dave put up a link for that? Cant find one.


Neither can I.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> You can change the language so, if you need tousle it for French communication, you simply ask it for the French words, it works fairly seamlessly from my attempts.


Yes - *what3words* works fine in French as well but with completely different french words.
Sitting indoors my present location is attente.moulons.coffre
Whatever the situation I often have difficulty saying french words to a Frenchman/woman in person. If it is a solitary word without context and over the phone then even more difficult. The chances of getting across three independent french words in a row would be nigh impossible for me, sadly.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect I would manage even less well and would probably end up sending emergency help to the middle of Thailand or similar….


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I suspect I would manage even less well and would probably end up sending emergency help to the middle of Thailand or similar….


May we please have a link for your polarsteps Dave.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Has Dave put up a link for that? Cant find one.


Sorry, forgot to do that

Try this;

Follow me and my travels on Polarsteps Polarsteps

You have to request to follow and apparently then have to approve it…


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Sorry, forgot to do that
> 
> Try this;
> 
> ...


Is that bearded bloke you 🎅


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Is that bearded bloke you 🎅


Nah, that’s MrsW. 🤣

Only joking ,yes, I usually get cast asFather Christmas at my daughter’s infant school but this year she had to ask the husband of the boss of the PTA but she told me that he was nothing like as good and the children didn’t warm to him and some were scared of him ! I usually have trouble leaving them after nearly 4 hours because they all want to come and talk to me !

Trouble is, a job for one day of the year won’t pay the electricity bill, particularly as it’s voluntary….


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Sorry, forgot to do that
> 
> Try this;
> 
> ...


I have put in a request.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bingo Fruitcake ?

I wondered who that might be for all of 0.1 second……


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Caught you up. 😁 Made me out of breath.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Why do you think today is titled .”Rest Day?”


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Bingo Fruitcake ?
> 
> I wondered who that might be for all of 0.1 second……


Just one of my many internet identities Dave. Got into it now. Looks good. A bit like a blog. I used to painstakingly update mine back in the day. Its still out there somewhere.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm reminded why I'm not that fussed on following Polarsteps - you have to remember where you were when you last read it cos it always starts up at the beginning of the journey. Whereas if I'm following on a thread like this, the system always takes me to the 1st post I haven't yet read (when you get to my stage, that matters 😂) 

Nevertheless I'm enjoying keeping up with you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I'm reminded why I'm not that fussed on following Polarsteps - you have to remember where you were when you last read it cos it always starts up at the beginning of the journey. Whereas if I'm following on a thread like this, the system always takes me to the 1st post I haven't yet read (when you get to my stage, that matters 😂)
> Nevertheless I'm enjoying keeping up with you!


If you look at the top of the thread Jean you can go to whichever day you like, put the curser on the line where the walker is and drag. Dave posted 2 hours ago more colourful food 😁


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks a bit different on the phone but I think clicking the walker symbol just takes you to the last post rather than where you left off. Last food I saw was New Year's Day?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> It looks a bit different on the phone but I think clicking the walker symbol just takes you to the last post rather than where you left off. Last food I saw was New Year's Day?


Sorry Jean I didn´t think you used the phone for everything all the time. I don´t follow anything on the phone, not Polarsteps or forums, much too small and fiddly for me, mostly on the iPad when I´m in bed or the computer when I´m up.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear someone is reading it and looking at the pictures……. Fresh tuna tonight with boiled potatoes, asparagus, peas and carrots followed by fresh cherries for dessert and a delicious Pinot Grigio to help it down….









6.95€ a bottle…


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How’s the lady in reds leg Dave.?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very bruised around both knees, clear tooth marks below right knee, fortunately they don’t match mine so I can relax….


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well today we saw a VW MH, a steam train, a racing car, a helicopter AND a fire tender get blown up - with people inside them !

Then we saw the Star of Bethlehem, Mary (aged about 10 so probably accurate), Joseph (aged a little more so accurate again) and the baby, although he was cold and stiff…..

To find out more about today and it’s importance in Spanish history, have a read of today’s missive on our PolarSteps…..

The only comment about food is about the VERY indifferent (putting it politely) “meal” we had at lunchtime, it’s only saving grace was less than 10€ a head INCLUDING drinks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like there's a maximum of 5 comments allowed on each stop - is that correct? 

And how do you end a trip? I noticed when I was looking at yours, I had a trip in the spring which is still ongoing! The last place was Les-Salles-sur-Verdon on 1st May 22! Says I'm still travelling 😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Looks like there's a maximum of 5 comments allowed on each stop - is that correct?
> 
> And how do you end a trip? I noticed when I was looking at yours, I had a trip in the spring which is still ongoing! The last place was Les-Salles-sur-Verdon on 1st May 22! Says I'm still travelling 😂


It says, go to your trip ..options….finish trip altering the end date. I haven’t used mine yet Jean so can‘t check.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Jan. On the phone it's go to your trip, hamburger, trip settings, end date. At last, I've stopped!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> It says, go to your trip ..options….finish trip altering the end date. I haven’t used mine yet Jean so can‘t check.


I cannot find anything that says 5 comments only, but neither have I yet found the “end trip” option, so I may be travelling for years to come…. Like I left “Map My Walk” switched on after walking around Calpe. Found it yesterday and it told me I had done something like 120,000 steps !

Easily done and can have amusing results. 😅


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was going to add a comment on one of the days but no entry box. There were already 5 comments on the page.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly we are nearly home after some superb drives through mountains, under tunnels and along narrow chasms with overhanging rock.

Now ar Castelnaudary in SW France, Agen on Monday for hospital appointment and back to reality.

Went for a walk along the Canal du Midi yesterday evening as you can see;


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you had a good trip Dave despite all the "challenges". Home today for us also although we havent been quite as far as you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just caught up with your Polarsteps again. That's a fab photo of the bridge in Castelnaudary! Thanks for posting Dave - I do like to follow others' trips.


----------

